

Show HN: ChartMogul SaaS Metrics API - BillFranklin
https://chartmogul.com/blog/2015/07/launching-the-chartmogul-metrics-api/

======
gashokvr
This seems to address an area (revenue analytics) that the likes of Mixpanel
and Kissmetrics don't do out of box as they don't integrate with payment
systems. Its a good starting point. As a next step you may need to cover user
metics (invade their territory)

